# verzauberung ab 150?



## mcbullet (3. November 2006)

Hi ich wollte mal fragen wo man weiter Verzauberung lernen kann wenn man 150 hat?

Spiele auf Horde Seite.


----------



## Bl1nd (3. November 2006)

mcbullet schrieb:


> Hi ich wollte mal fragen wo man weiter Verzauberung lernen kann wenn man 150 hat?
> 
> Spiele auf Horde Seite.




Frag den letzten lehrer, die sagen dir das bei allem!


----------



## Infi (4. November 2006)

Ja immer den Lehrer fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der sacht das einen schon ..
aber der befindet sich auf hordenseiten im Steinkrallengebirge, Sun Rock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


geht nen schmaller pfad nach oben da steht der 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und danach wenn da alles erlernt hast musst du in die instanz uldaman (im ödland) da ist dann der nächste verzauberungslehrer. have fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (4. November 2006)

Aber für den Lehrer in Uldaman muß man so lvl 35 / 36 sein um da lernen zu können.


----------



## Infi (4. November 2006)

das ist halt der lehrer von 225-250 bzw. bis 250 gibt der dir nur neue formeln.. dann muss man bis 300 mit rezepten ausm ah oder vom händler klar kommen ^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (1. August 2007)

brauch hilfe!!

kann mir einer sagen wo genau in uldaman der Lehrer steht?? hab den Hintereingang genommen und laut beschreibung soll der in irgendeiner Nische sein wo die Skorpione ruaskommen und nachdem die gekillt worden sind erscheint sie aber wo?? pls PN oder hier antworten

im voraus danke


----------

